# Help...filling out tax form!!!



## oatsareclass (22 Sep 2011)

Hi, can someone help me. I am an small scale exercise teacher who started taching last November 2010. I received Form 11 in the post, and know i need to get it filled out asap, but have no idea how!!!
Basically, i haven't taken in very much since November (but have all receipts for classes etc) and have spent quite a bit of money on advertising, equipment etc.
 So...im guessing on form 11 - section B - 101-134 is the bits i need to focus on.
HELP!!!!

Thanks

carol


----------



## 44brendan (22 Sep 2011)

I'm not an expert on Form 11 and you may get a more informative response. However the form itself can be intimidating as it tends to cover many issues that are not relevant for most of us. Best this to do (per my own experience is to register on line on Revenue.ie. website. This will take time but bear with the process. then you can fill in the form on line and the system will calculate your tax payable.


----------



## oatsareclass (22 Sep 2011)

hi, i tried but when i try to register *as new user on *Revenue On-Line Service ....i have to choose
which tax 'type' am i ????
couldnt get any further!


----------



## 44brendan (22 Sep 2011)

In your case it would be Income Tax. as I said previously its a convulated registration process. they will send you out 2 separate mails as part of the process and will take up to 2 weeks before you are registered but I found it the best option for completing Form 11.


----------



## oatsareclass (22 Sep 2011)

thanks for that info...however its running a bit tight now if it has to be in by end of October - i have the paper copy here....is it not the same thing to fill it out?


----------



## mandelbrot (22 Sep 2011)

oatsareclass said:


> thanks for that info...however its running a bit tight now if it has to be in by end of October - i have the paper copy here....is it not the same thing to fill it out?


 
You have AGES left til your first return is due:
(extract below taken from http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it10.html#section7)

*"Persons coming into Self-Assessment for the first time*

You are advised to make a payment of 90% of the estimated liability for the first year of trading. If, for example, your tax affairs for 2009 were dealt with under PAYE and you commence as a self-employed person in 2010 you can make a payment of Preliminary Tax on 31 October 2010.
Note that if you chose the option to pay Preliminary Tax of 100% of the previous year's liability a payment of Preliminary Tax may not generally arise for the first year (subject to any amounts due under Income Levy rules).  
*An individual, who enters the self-assessment system because they have commenced in trading, have until the return filing date for the second year to submit tax returns for both the first and second year trading. However, as mentioned previously, early filing of returns is advisable, as it allows an individual to know what tax is due in advance of payment deadlines."*

In your case you commenced in November 2010, so you aren't required to file a return until your 2011 is due i.e. Oct 2012. So, while you should definitely get the thing sorted while your on top of it, the October 2011 deadline isn't relevant to you.

As previous poster said, it is much easier to fill out the online form - its easier to skip over the parts that aren't relevant, plus it will calculate the liability (if any) for you.


----------



## Rascal (5 Oct 2011)

*Form 11*

Oatsareclass


If you have a trading loss, this will be of benefit to you when you turn a profit.

A Loss may reduce or wipe out a future profit for tax purposes.


Regards


----------

